# Weirdness



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

3600 ports compile fine.
But firefox-esr dumps core & chromium does not want to compile, hung on lib-depends.
What's wrong with the browsers ?


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 26, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> What's wrong with the browsers ?


Other than the fact that they are overly complex and written by a**holes?


----------

